# Concealed Carry ?



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok I have a Glock 19 & a 1911 .45 acp , neither of which sound too comfortable for an IWB Holster. I am thinking I want a semi-auto smaller frame .380 or 9mm , any ideas?


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

There's several single stack compact 9mm handguns out there. I have a Taurus PT709 Slim (Money at the time), but I had to add a new magazine extension bottom to get my pinky onto the grip. The M&P Shield is the hottest thing going right now but good luck finding one. Sig, Beretta, Ruger, Kahr, etc... all have one. I'd say go to a range that lets you try them, or at the very least go hold a bunch. I like shooting mine 110% more now that I've added the extended grip and the Hogue sleeve.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I went with the lcp. Small enough to stick in your pocket and surprising accurate for the little gun. 


Cody C


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

A Glock 19 is my EDC. It is in a crossbreed super tuck. I don't even know its back there (5 o'clock)


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have an LCP that I carry but i'm looking to get the Walther PPS.


----------



## CaneyAutoService (Sep 7, 2012)

I carry a airwieght smith and Wesson .38 hammer less. Fits in the pocket with uncle likes #3 pocket holster. Forget its there regularly. Lc9 is very slim by shoots well and sr9c sr40c ruger pistols are also super easy to conceal as I have those too. Revolver is my favorite though. 
Hope it helps. Really depends on your dress.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Everyone is different. Different body shape. Different levels of tolerance for discomfort. Different clothing norms. You see the pattern?

Some generalizations. Slim conceals better than short, or in other words a revolver can only be so slim so flat pistols usually hide better. Pocket pistols are great in Texas since t-shirts don't hide much and the breeze can blow one up and expose your piece easily (don't ask me how I know that!) Light is great, but make sure the recoil doesn't keep you from practicing. No practice makes you deficient!

I have a Kahr and a KelTec and am very pleased. I tried to carry a Glock and my skinny backside just can't hide the bulge. Even a S&W Airweight shows up on my hip or in my pocket more than I am comfortable with.

Try as many as you can!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I carry the LCP with a Pierce grip extension either tucked in or in a DeSantis R7 holster usually. The LCP is just so easy to conceal that you don't have to dress for it. I will also carry my LC9 either tucked in or in a DeSantis D9 holster. I really do prefer the LC9 for shooting over the LCP but I like I said, the LCP is so light and easy to carry, it usually goes for the ride.

Here's a side by side for comparison:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You know way before the small 380 craze started a couple of years ago, Keltec had been making their little 380. Just as small, cheaper, and a great little gun. Because of Ruger's marketing power they really brought the 380 "out of the closet." But Keltec had been there all along.

I have had one forever, and I love it. It goes bang every time I pull the trigger, it's small, and less expensive than the LCP, Shield, etc. One really nice thing I love about it, it has a small spring clip which attaches to the grip, allowing me, at midnight at a 7-11, to grab the gun out of my console, just clip it over my belt on my left side under my shirt, and go in- knowing I can very quickly lift my shirt with my left hand, reach over with my right hand and cross draw it VERY EASILY from my belt and take care of business.

See the picture with the Keltec over my XD Sub compact, Note the spring clip at the top of the grip. It slides right over your belt just slick as snot.

Great little gun.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

I just picked up a Springfield Armory XD-S 45. It is about the same size as the shield.

Barrel looks pretty intimidating in such a small gun.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I carry a Sig 938 IWB with shirt tail out. Ruger LCP with shirt tail in. Just drop it in my pocket. Summer time in Texas is tough to conceal large guns unless you wear shirt tail out. I cannot always do that.

Lot of good suggestions here. You have to figure out what works for you. Practice getting to your gun (unloaded of course). It takes time to get used to getting it into action.

Shallow.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

When I'm wearing gym shorts and t-shirts I carry my lcp in a crossbreed micro clip. When wearing jeans I carry my XDs, will be in a crossbreed super tuck as soon as it gets here.

Z


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Anyone care to comment on the Kimber Solo? Nice looking weapon. Smaller than LC9 but larger than LCP. Pricey but sexy pocket pistol.....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I carry a 5" 1911. Go big or stay home 


Use a quality holster and belt and its doable even in a Houston summer.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Ruger LC9 and a Blackhawk #3 pocket holster.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Let's say if you happened to be in that theater when Holmes walked in with the AR15 blasting away. Would you draw your little .380 and 9mm snubbies and engaged him? or would you duck and haul butt out of Dodge with everyone else?


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

mas360 said:


> Let's say if you happened to be in that theater when Holmes walked in with the AR15 blasting away. Would you draw your little .380 and 9mm snubbies and engaged him? or would you duck and haul butt out of Dodge with everyone else?


Personally, my first duty is to my family, and that includes keeping myself alive. I'm not a one man SWAT team. If the opportunity was there (close range) I would defend myself. If it was in the next theater I would haul butt. If it was across a crowded room, I don't know. If I had good cover with an escape route, maybe. I do know that with a moderately careful offhand grip I can punch 6" groups at 25 paces with my little KelTec P3AT. Beyond that your pocket pistol in adrenaline soaked hands isn't good for much more than cover fire...which is not useless in that situation but it is likely to make you the next target.

IMHO if you are getting your CHL so you can be a hero in a mass shooting, you are getting it for the wrong reasons. You get it to keep yourself alive. Charging a rifle toting gunman from across the room with any handgun is more akin to suicide.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

mas360 said:


> Let's say if you happened to be in that theater when Holmes walked in with the AR15 blasting away. Would you draw your little .380 and 9mm snubbies and engaged him? or would you duck and haul butt out of Dodge with everyone else?


ANY handgun against an AR-15 doesn't stand a chance especially when any distance is involved.

Sure I'd rather carry one of my full-sized handguns everywhere, but a lot of times the situation doesn't allow. I'd rather have a snub or small 9 mm in my pocket any day rather than a 1911 sitting in my drawer at the house. It's good to have a few different options for CHL carry IMO.


----------



## all3lemmons (Jul 18, 2012)

*Really?*



jamisjockey said:


> I carry a 5" 1911. Go big or stay home
> 
> Use a quality holster and belt and its doable even in a Houston summer.


I would like to take my 1911 out of the safe more often. Have done a lot of looking but haven't been willing to spend the money to "try" something. No one I know carries a 1911 so I haven't been able to get a visual in person of how to carry one. What holster and belt are you using?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Haha*



jamisjockey said:


> I carry a 5" 1911. Go big or stay home
> 
> Use a quality holster and belt and its doable even in a Houston summer.


Not fat guys, I've tried carrying full size and I only could if I didn't sit down. Lol. That's why I got the XDs, I'm shooting the same round as that 1911 and its concealable.


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Heck I am semi-skinny , & I am worried about the larger frames working on my bones/hips. That is why I was planning on down-sizing.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

all3lemmons said:


> I would like to take my 1911 out of the safe more often. Have done a lot of looking but haven't been willing to spend the money to "try" something. No one I know carries a 1911 so I haven't been able to get a visual in person of how to carry one. What holster and belt are you using?


First, I'm 5'3" and 165lbs. In shape but I've got plenty around the middle still.
I love my 5.11 trainers belt. 
Holster is a comp-tac Minotaur.

Now you see it










Now you don't










I wear a desantis double mag pouch on the other side (owb). I wear this setup even with cargo shorts and a tank top.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I just can't stand 2 shirts in the summer, so IWB against my skin...nope. Not good. Sweat on my pistol? Nope. Not good.

In the winter, heck yeah, IWB works great.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you keep it concealed if you have to wear a dress shirt tucked inside?


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I have seen some youtube videos on this, it can be done with IWB holster , just can't tuck your shirt in tight.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

mas360 said:


> How do you keep it concealed if you have to wear a dress shirt tucked inside?


On a 'tuckable' IWB holster the dress shirt tucks into the gap between the belt clip and the holster. The clip does show, but is nearly invisible to 99.9% of the population especially of you use a black belt.

Personally I've never been comfortable with it, but lots of people are.


----------



## pcasualty (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm with Red34. Go somewhere like "The Arms Room" in League City and rent a few handguns to try out. There's nothing worse than buying a cute little gun at one of these stores where you can't even remove the trigger lock to test the trigger pull until after you purchase the gun and exit the store, then taking it to the range only to find the trigger is lousy, aka Taurus Millenium Pro TP140. I just picked up a S&W Shield that far outperforms the Taurus but that's my taste, not yours. And yes, the little Ruger LCP is another good choice. Try b4 you buy!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you like smooth trigger pull, look for a surplus Czec CZ82 in 9mm Markarov. This round is more potent than the .380. It is in between the .380 and the 9mm Parabellum powerwise. 
The CZ has 12-round mag and its issue trigger is butter smooth. It shows how much CZ put into workmanship even though this is a military pistol.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

CDHknives said:


> I just can't stand 2 shirts in the summer, so IWB against my skin...nope. Not good. Sweat on my pistol? Nope. Not good.
> 
> In the winter, heck yeah, IWB works great.


You're looking at winter wear.
I wear it that way without an undershirt all summer long.
The Minotaur has enough leather that very little pistol touches the skin. I've been carrying that gun in that holster almost 4 years and have no rust or other sweat caused damage. 
Any carry gun should be wiped down and lightly oiled regularly in our humid environment.

I'm no longer willing to compromise. I carry full size heat because the bad guys out there need full-sized shooting.

As for dress shirts, look at tuckable holsters.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Here is what I'm wearing with my XDs. Crossbreed Holster Super Tuck. Very comfortable.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

********* said:


> Here is what I'm wearing with my XDs. Crossbreed Holster Super Tuck. Very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 572501


This is the same holster I use with my XD40 sub-compact. Wear it under a light tee shirt all the time and it is very concealed.
With concealing a handgun, barrel length and frame width aren't real factors in most cases. Grip length is the what makes concealment the toughest.
Im waiting for Texas to pass "open carry" so I can carry a full size XD without having to worry about someone seeing the print on my shirt.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

. 

Open carry would be a great finger in the eye to the Feds.
Lots of times is rather open carry than conceal. 
Be a good excuse for a BBQ gun!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Open carry*

Great!!! If Texas passes open Carry law then I'm gonna "HAVE TO" get a new BBQ gun, grocery store gun, mall gun, restaurant gun, and prolly a go check the mail gun! Haha. Am I missing anything? Just got to! The wife should understand. Right???


----------

